# Cream Cheese Questions



## magnum3672 (May 14, 2012)

Hey, So its in the 60's around my area and I want to know if that's too warm to smoke Cream Cheese... the GF keeps bugging me about it and I was under the impression it was too warm.

Thanks guys!

ps. I'm using either a Masterbuilt cabinet model or a brinkman kettle model smoker with the tin can smoke generator.


----------



## alelover (May 14, 2012)

60s should be OK. It may soften a little but should be OK.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 14, 2012)

Should be ok. Let us know how it turns out. I smoked one block a while back and it didn't have much smoke flavor.


----------



## frosty (May 14, 2012)

I've smoked cheese in the 60's and it was fine.  I admit smoked cream cheese is a heckuva idea. Go to have to try than next.


----------



## scarbelly (May 14, 2012)

You can always add a pan of ice to keep the temps down if it starts getting too warm


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 14, 2012)

When I smoked some the temp in my smoker got up to 85 degrees and it held its shape fine.

It was in the smoke for 3 hours and i let it set for 3 days in the fridge. It had awesome smoked flavor.

It makes the best cheese balls.

Give it a try at night when there isnt any additional heat from the sun.

Good luck.

SOB


----------



## kusinskij (May 15, 2012)

Smoked cream cheese!!!! Now that would be great to stuff my ABT's with.


----------



## adhira (Jun 25, 2012)

Cream cheese is a spreadable, tangy, soft cheese that is the main ingredient in cheesecake and a popular spread for bagels. It is a tasty addition to cream-based soups; simply add small cubes of cream cheese to soup after removing it from the stovetop and stir until melted. It can also be added to cake frostings or fillings instead of milk or cream.


----------

